# Firepit on elevated wooden deck



## handiandi (Aug 16, 2004)

I'm building a wooded deck that will be off the ground about 10 feet and I'd like to build in a firepit. Any pointers, suggestions, precautions would help. Thanks.


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Can you elaborate on the type of pit that you would like?


----------



## handiandi (Aug 16, 2004)

*Firepit on wooden deck*

I'd like the firepit to be round, 24"-30" in diameter, made of brick, and about 18 - 22 inches high. The height is for safety so no one accidentally steps or falls into in and also, when not in use as a firepit, it could also be used as a table (assuming I can find a suitable moveable table top). I figure the bottom of the pit will be 6 -8 ft off the ground so Ill need to build a supporting platform underneatch the deck.


----------



## contractor shane (Aug 16, 2004)

Andy,

There is a product on the market that lets you have the fun of a firepit on your deck without the fire danger. It is a propane fired ring that has ceramic logs over it. you might look for it in some fireplace stores. I dont recall the manufacturer but we did feature it on Weekend Handyman last fall.

-=shane


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

For something of this height you are going to need a solid foundation. I am thinking of 3 Tubz spaced about 2ft apart and going down 2 ft below the frost line. Cap with a slab 3-4" thick, use #4 or 5 rebar down the Tubz and bent to engage the cap, use mesh in the cap. This can be done in one pour. 
I would then build up to near dimension using concrete blocks and fill the center with blocks stood on end. The dimension should be a 24" X 24" solid column, top with another concrete cap using mesh and your foundation is done. Build your firepit and then build the deck around it. If the bottom of the firebox is at or below deck level you will want to leave at least an inch of airspace around it and I would brace the column to the joists to help maintain that space just in case anything moves and it will.


----------



## handiandi (Aug 16, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. So you're saying the foundation, from firepit to the ground, needs to be concrete (blocks/slab). It's about 6-8 ft from ground to bottom of deck and I would rather not build a 2X2 ft solid concrete column that high. Is there any way I can build up from ground using lumber and then transition to concrete?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

In my opinion the second option is worse which is to set creosote poles in the same fashion and have a metal base made for the top of them. You will need to allow an airspace between the top of the poles and the concrete form and the base should be designed to support the slab after the form sides have rusted away.
I always look at these projects from a DIY perspective and, to me, the block way is the least expensive and quickest. Setting utility poles 10 ft long by myself would be a big hassle plus I would have to pay someone for the slab frame on top.
The way that I explained the first time I could do in a weekend with average tools and average transportation. The next weekend I would complete the firepit and get started on the deck.
Just me.


----------

